# Hampshire meet - June 24



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Having been steamrollered into this (thanks TTotal...)

Anyone up for another Hampshire meet? Date suit everyone/anyone?

I've found a great pub in Wolverton, with good car parking, etc, and I'm checking out a route this weekend that includes the road over Watership Down (watch out for bunnies!)

Of course if we meet up at Basingstoke Sainsbury's again, there's always the supermarket caff if you don't fancy a drive! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

I am not sorry to say I wont be able to make this one... as I will be sat on the beach sunning myself! ;D

Hope you have a good one!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Should we meet up wherever you're going then - it sounds much better!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

As usual, put me down as a maybe. I'm in the US for the next 2 weeks but I should be back by then, unless I **** everything up.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I should be up for this.

Any chance of a Multimap reference?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Certainly is - I'll get it for your shortly.


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi Christine
I should be OK too, barring any last minute hitches.
How come you have to do this one though, I though Chris (Potwash Cockwash Cockhead) was supposed to do it.

You can't really count organising the Poole one you know mate, on account that John did it!

Rich


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone still up for this? Here's the link for the pub -
http://www.tadleyroundabout.co.uk/georg ... verton.htm

If there's any interest, I'll work out a short-ish drive from Basingstoke to Overton and over Watership Down to Kingsclere - a great road ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm still a maybe. Was due to return on Friday, but they're trying to keep me here.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Triple !

So we meet at Sainsburys at what time ?

We shall have a splinter group probably meeting at the Clump at 5.45 to 6pm that should get to you by 6.30to 6.45 pm then.

Rich ...Dick/Cock/Wash/Head did say that the Poole run was "His" ! Well done for a great meet then Chris !


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Sticker Boy....

I was gonna organise this - but I got gazzumped first - so who am I to stamp my feet and sulk.... :'(

Count me in for this one anyway....I'll be there for sure..... 

Chris.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Great news! Shall we say 7 o'clock for leaving Sainsbury's - unless someone needs more time to get their groceries!

For those who don't know but want to - the Sainsbury's we're talking about is off Jct 7 of the M3. Off the motorway, follow the A30 to Basingstoke, right at the first roundabout, left at the second and you're there!

Any TT/Golf/Lada drivers from Surrey fancy a visit to Hampshire? Passport not necessary. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hey Sticker Boy....
> 
> I was gonna organise this - but I got gazzumped first - so who am I to stamp my feet and sulk.... Â :'(
> 
> ...


Yeh ok lad , relax, but you are in the chair for the July 29th meet ! Yes ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Chris,

Afraid due to work commitments I am only 50:50 for this coming Tuesday, won't know until Tueday lunchtime :'(


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to make this ok. Meet at the Clump and then cruise on up.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Great news, Andyman; fingers crossed mighTy Tee!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Bugger! I'm not going to be able to make it after all. Sarah is staying with me for the week and I "Have" to take her out for a meal. It seems 2 TT meets in a week is pushing my luck!

Ahh well, my new brake pads aren't bedded in yet anyway so I wouldn't be able to keep up with you lot. 

Next time.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Bugger! I'm not going to be able to make it after all. Sarah is staying with me for the week and I "Have" to take her out for a meal.
> 
> Next time.


Theres a really nice Cafe in that Sainsburies  

Count me in then, work permitting, Him indoors is away so I havent got anyone to prepare my meals (so I will be eating out) or wash my car (So Roo will look more like Jampott grey/brown rather than Moro Blue!!)

See yee all at Sainsburies

DK


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I am going to try & make this, unfortunatley I am currently driving a 1.2 Corsa 

Hope I will still be welcome  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Sorry folks, have to count me out...was reminded today that I have a round of golf to play after work tomorrow - and who am I to turn down a stroll around a sunny golf course??! - happy driving! 

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

If work allows I'll add the number of non-TTs... ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Excellent news, Tony ;D Those TTs are as common, er, as popular as muck anyway!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

If i can get out of work early i'll try and get along - looks like it'll be a lovely evening.

James.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

The more the merrier!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Chris, I am not going to be able to make it tonight. Hope you all have a good meeting, would have loved to have been in on the discussions on the "forums"

Richard


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A carefully hand picked chosen few then !

Christine
Rich D
Donna
UK225
Tony
James

Have fun guys I am stuck with just too much to do at the moment, if I can get away later I shall go straight to your pub Chris..fingers crossed. John


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Would also have liked to try and made this tonight - esp. on such a lovely evening. ;D

However, I can't ... :'(

have fun everyone..

D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

So, that's very few definites and some maybes...

Do you want to carry on, or should we arrange another day? The pub and the road will still be there!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I make it 6 plus me =7 we have had smaller...lets have a poll then I am happy either way !


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, lets keep it arranged  Its a lovely afternoon /evening ???


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

It's a nice evening 8), and I will be allowed to leave work in time for the 7pm meeting too ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Work dragging - if i make it i'll see you at the pub

rgds

James.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, had a miserable moment at work. 

See you at Sainsbury's/the pub, then. Be a shame to miss Watership Down on the way there but, heh, we could do it on the way back too, and I'd still deliver you back to the M3/A30!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why not cruise first in the daylight ?

Stupid idea, lets get drunk ! [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll meet you at the Pub (Shock - first appearance since Beaconsfield!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How will I recognise you Rob ?

Oh yeh we have matching skips ! cars . ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So I am def coming now as Roband you lot have made the effort to come to MY Hants meet !"


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

A very pleasant evening, considering the 'elite' turnout!!

3 TT's an SLK and an A3TS!!

That Kingsclere Road!!! ;D My favourite to date

Sorry TTotal for making you so late, ( hope you got your car washed before midnight )

Excellent Hoon on the way home too, I like it best in the dark 

thanx Rob for showing us all your shiny torch


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw.. ROBBY...fanx matey for my likkle mini me car !

Great to meet you at long last too ! Great roads for "crusin" round there. Got back with enough time to play on the FORUMS and wash and polish the boy , so home at 1.30 am :

Great pub Christine ! Bet you didnt go all the way home Tony with the roof down ...like Donna and I did ! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Of course I had the roof down - it simply takes ages to put up ;D

Anyway, most enjoyable evening and great drive across Watership Down too.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for a lovely evening - great road, pub, food, weather, but most of all, company!

These German Allsorts (plus occasional MG!) meetings seem to work really well ;D


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi all

I did want to come along, honestly, but that horrid thing W word got in the way and I didn't leave until late. I couldn't even find time to log on and let you all know. :-[
Glad it was nice, see you all at... Poole?

Rich


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Poole ? Oh yeh the second one, must find out about that , cheers for the reminder Rich. John


----------

